

Show HN: Codr.cc - jmonegro

I finished building Codr.cc last night.<p>Codr is a code snippets sharing website much like pastie or snipt.org, but with a few innovations. First is that it autodetects the language and highlights it accordingly.<p>The second, killer feature, is that it allows you to create snippets from files on your computer. You can select a file using the file browser, or you can drag and drop it into the site.<p>The app will read its contents and create a snippet from it - ready to share.<p>--<p>Now, I'm a college student in need of some quick cash. Recently I sold wrttn.in rather quickly thanks to HN, and I began to wonder if I could make a few hundred extra bucks a month by doing what I love (creating nifty webapps like this one) and selling them at relatively low prices.<p>Codr was a fun experiment but my intention is to sell it as fast as possible, so if you're interested in buying it, e-mail me at jmonegro@gmail.com or leave a comment below. If it doesn't work I guess I'll keep it and grow it.<p>--<p>Let me know what you think!
======
mtrn
I posted a small python snippet. Highlighted version works fine, but the raw
version strips the leading whitespace, which is rather important in this case.
(See: <http://codr.cc/57F58EAAED>)

~~~
togasystems
Would the creator be able to add in a copy function to the highlighted code to
remove the line numbers?

~~~
jmonegro
The line numbers don't get copied to the clipboard when you copy and paste
from the highlighted version.

~~~
aonic
But when you're highlighting the code to copy, the line numbers get
highlighted which doesn't inspire much confidence

~~~
komlenic
What browser are you using? If it helps this behavior is NOT repeatable on
windows in FF3.6, IE8, BUT observable in Chrome 9.

------
rhave
Nice little site. I like the simplicity of it. A couple of points:

\- It is not immediately clear to me (FF3.6, Ubuntu) that it is a textarea
above the Create Code button on the frontpage.

\- Marking the code and then pasting it in Ubuntu gives me all the code on one
line (both ctrl-c/ctrl-v and mark/middlebutton).

\- The privacy model doesn't seem obvious to me when I'm on the frontpage. Is
the stuff I post public, semi-public or private? If the privacy model is
public a listing of the latest or most linked code snippets could be an idea.

\- I miss a link to the frontpage when I've looked at a code snippet.

------
komlenic
Worked as expected. Only thought would be shortening the "shortened" URL? I'm
making some assumptions about what you're doing here but having 10 chars,
assuming only A-Z, 0-9, (36 possible chars), gives the capacity for an
unnecessarily large number of snippets.

Unless I'm half-awake at the moment, a 5 char string still yields more than 60
million possibilities, and shaves 5 chars off the URL for twitter etc.

~~~
audyyy
I think it's more like a hash than a "shortened" URL. Kind of like
thingler.com

------
jolan
When I click "Create Code" I get an error.

~~~
jmonegro
Must be because the field is empty. The space there is actually a textarea.

